# Shimano PD-1050 metal cage inquiry



## Deniz (Jul 22, 2007)

I am trying to locate a source for Large cages for my PD-1050 pedals. (see pic)
I love these pedals to death but have been forced to run MKS's due to short supply of 3 screw horizontal mount metal cages.

if anyone knows a source or have a pair kicking around please let me know!

Thanks


----------

